# ah spring--- fins and feathers



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2013)

me and the boys went fishin at the boat docks on lake erie after work and the big slab crappies were thick as fleas it was almost unfair every minnow went down like a rocket. we lost as many as we caught. went out the next day in the evening turkey hunting called in these with a call from finalstrut and wacked these 2 jakes the big one was lagging way behind but ill take these young tender birds anytime. ill get the big boy this week yep hes done:diablo: duck

[attachment=24622]

[attachment=24623]

[attachment=24624]

[attachment=24625]

[attachment=24627]

[attachment=24629]

[attachment=24628]


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2013)

Good eats!

:nyam2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> How much for the skulls and the feet? I want to cast them in bronze.



lol ill let the bugs clean the skulls off and let the feet dry and send them to ya rob might take a bit . but there yours the rest is going in the smoker and deep fryer :eat:


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2013)

Hey Duck I probably can't fry turkey as good as you but I have fried a couple dozen over the years. Have you ever coated one with mustard real thick right before you dunk it? Man that is my favorite way to get a crispy bird. The first couple times I tried it only turned out so-so because I coudn't fiure out how to get the mustard to stick very good but after I figured that out, inject with your favorite seasoning beforehand and coat with msutard right before immersion and WHAMO! You got SUPER TURKEY. What's you fav recipe I bet you could out fry me any day.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2013)

ohhhhhhh that sounds reeeeeal tasty going to try that one i inject them with creol butter marinade . but your right about an outer coating when deep frying gota have that thick crust yummmm cant wait to try that recipe . man those are juicy birds that come out of a fryer nothing better. what kinda mustard do you use ?


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2013)

I use regular old French's get the big industrial size one in the bulk food section. First time I heard about the mustard coating I thought "that won't work. My bird will taste like mustard." But it ain't that way. The mustard doesn't burn and makes a crisp, neutral tasting crust that makes my mouth water just typing it. Locking in the moisture and seasonings like a vault. But the key to making the mustard coating work is you got to let it reach room temp, and you got to get the bird DRY on the skin. Mount it on the spike stand and hook it and hang it so you can use both hands to rub the mustard all over the bird. Rub it in. Wait 10 minutes, then "dab" and "pat" the mustard all over real thick. Then dunk her in the preheated grease immediatley even while the mustard is still falling off her. 

YuummmmmmmmMEE!


----------



## Final Strut (May 9, 2013)

Congrats on your birds Dave. It is always nice to see birds fall to my calls. Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Final Strut (May 9, 2013)

I saw them fry a turkey coated with mustard on Duck Dynasty and I thought they were nutz. Now that I have heard of someone else actually doing it I gotta try it. Sounds yummy.



Kevin said:


> Hey Duck I probably can't fry turkey as good as you but I have fried a couple dozen over the years. Have you ever coated one with mustard real thick right before you dunk it? Man that is my favorite way to get a crispy bird. The first couple times I tried it only turned out so-so because I coudn't fiure out how to get the mustard to stick very good but after I figured that out, inject with your favorite seasoning beforehand and coat with msutard right before immersion and WHAMO! You got SUPER TURKEY. What's you fav recipe I bet you could out fry me any day.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 9, 2013)

Spring crappie fishin! Now that sounds like fun and a good fish fry to me!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I use regular old French's get the big industrial size one in the bulk food section. First time I heard about the mustard coating I thought "that won't work. My bird will taste like mustard." But it ain't that way. The mustard doesn't burn and makes a crisp, neutral tasting crust that makes my mouth water just typing it. Locking in the moisture and seasonings like a vault. But the key to making the mustard coating work is you got to let it reach room temp, and you got to get the bird DRY on the skin. Mount it on the spike stand and hook it and hang it so you can use both hands to rub the mustard all over the bird. Rub it in. Wait 10 minutes, then "dab" and "pat" the mustard all over real thick. Then dunk her in the preheated grease immediatley even while the mustard is still falling off her.
> 
> YuummmmmmmmMEE!



ohhh ya consider it done ill post before and after pics man that makes me hungry duck


----------



## myingling (May 10, 2013)

Congrats on the birds ,,Duck


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> I saw them fry a turkey coated with mustard on Duck Dynasty and I thought they were nutz. Now that I have heard of someone else actually doing it I gotta try it. Sounds yummy.



How did they coat it? I have never seen it done other than me so I'd love to know if there is a better way than what I came up with. It works, but it's not a one-shot deal. I'd like to find a way to just coat real thick all at once instead of my two step process. Really mine is a three step process counting drying the turkey.


----------



## Final Strut (May 11, 2013)

Haha, it was a complete mess when they did it. They had the bird sitting on the T rack ready for lowering in the oils and just kept putting more mustard on with their hands. They didn't show them putting the bird in the oil but when it was sitting on the table the mustard was falling of it in blobs. It looked really good when it came out though



Kevin said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> > I saw them fry a turkey coated with mustard on Duck Dynasty and I thought they were nutz. Now that I have heard of someone else actually doing it I gotta try it. Sounds yummy.
> ...


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2013)

It's always messy if you do it right I guess lol.


----------

